# كونوا مماثلين لله ....!



## KERO KINGOOO (13 ديسمبر 2005)

*كونوا مماثلين لله ....!*

كونوا متمثلين بالله

كونوا متمثلين بالله كأولاد أحباء، 

واسلكوا في المحبة كما أحبنا المسيح أيضاً وأسلم نفسه لأجلنا، 

قرباناً وذبيحة لله رائحة طيبة.

وأما الزنا وكل نجاسة أو طمع فلا يُسمَّ بينكم كما يليق بقديسين، 

ولا القباحة، ولا كلام السفاهة، والهزل التي لا تليق، بل بالحري الشكر. 

فإنكم تعلمون هذا أن كل زانٍ أو نجس أو طماع ـ  الذي هو عابد للأوثان ـ  ليس له ميراث في ملكوت المسيح والله. لا يَغُرَّكُمْ أحد بكلام باطل،

لأنه بسبب هذه الأمور يأتي غضب الله على أبناء المعصية.  

فلا تكونوا شركاءهم


----------



## †gomana† (14 ديسمبر 2005)

*بدون تعليق 

جميل جدا ياكيرو 

ربنا يباركك*


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (15 ديسمبر 2005)

شكرا ليكى ماما جومانا


----------

